# Buck clip



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

So just curious but how do you clip a buck for showing? I have seen plenty of videos for wethers and Does but none that specify for a buck. Anyone up for clueing me in?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m going to assume it’s boer bucks  and I was really hoping someone else would come and answer because I’m not 100% sure but just going off pictures I see, to me, it looks like basically the same as does just people tend to leave the hair on the neck a little longer. But it seems every year people are getting closer and closer to going just as short as does. 
So that’s my uneducated answer, just going off pictures I see, by someone that has never clipped a buck lol


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

TY. I ended up just shaving him like a wether hehe. I figured it would be easier for buyers to see exactly what he is under all the hair.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That works too! I’ve seen people that are more on the market show goat side do that on their brag posts


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just seeing this. If he is a registered breeding buck you'd want to leave hair on and clean up like a doe. But if he is being shown/sold as a wether maker type buck, then I'd assume shaving and prepping similar to a wether. 
My kids love to show breeding bucks, and we leave the body alone, clean up the neck, chest, belly, back of legs and tail - I am lousy at clipping especially the topline, but you'd want to clip any long hairs on the spine and rump/back to make them look level. This is where I have trouble, because I'm so afraid of messing them up.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you! Just what I need.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It was a free poster off a goat halter I bought from that co. In case you might want one. (dance)


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> It was a free poster off a goat halter I bought from that co. In case you might want one. (dance)


Awesome


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for the poster it is super helpful.


----------

